# HOSTELERO REVIENTA DE FORMA DESESPERADA EN REDES SOCIALES



## Akira. (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

Se habla mucho de política y poco de logias.


----------



## NIKK (20 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, a ver si se acuerda de cuando ponía un pincho de tortilla a 6€.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

Si obligaba a la gente a entrar con bozal y pedía pasaporte covid no creais que me da ninguna pena.


----------



## amanciortera (20 Mar 2022)

Hosteleros A JODERSE


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Mar 2022)

Si y no...

No se hizo lo que debía en el proceso 2008-2014 y ahora afecta a muchos más perfiles. No hubo empatía en su día, ahora tampoco la habrá. Fango para todos y estamos muyyy al principio.

Lo gordo vendrá el otoño/invierno que viene.


----------



## secuestrado (20 Mar 2022)

Pero los hosteleros no eran de los que aplaudían el pase covid?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Mar 2022)

*Mientras no salgamos a desollar socialistas y podemitas esto es un brindis al sol*


----------



## Akira. (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si obligaba a la gente a entrar con bozal y pedía pasaporte covid no creais que me da ninguna pena.



Contribuyeron en gran parte a su ruina siendo muy colaboracionistas, desde luego. No todos pero si la mayoría. Ahora recogen lo sembrado.


----------



## ako (20 Mar 2022)

No decian que la económia iba como un tiro y tal...
Ahora la gente ni tiene pasta y el quien la tiene no se la gasta.
Estanflacion.


----------



## sonsol (20 Mar 2022)

La gente ya se ha coscado de que va todo.
En España cuesta horrores hacer cambiar de opinión a la gente. Esta vez han tensado demasiado la cuerda y TODOS los sectores están hartos. 
Va a reventar pero bien Madrid. 
Y costará horrores volver a una normalidad. Los inmis se lo llevarán crudo pq les importa una mierda lo que pase jaja hasta que entiendan el dicho de o follamos todos o la pvta al río juo juo habrá desbandada.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>




Me faltan datos para dar mi opinión como por ejemplo cual era su opinión durante el covid.

Saludos.


----------



## Murray's (20 Mar 2022)

Hablar hablamos todos, hacer nadie hace nada o muy poco.


----------



## Antiparticula (20 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Mientras no salgamos a desollar socialistas y podemitas esto es un brindis al sol*



Les jodería más la propuesta del tiktokero:

No pagar autonomos durante 6 meses.
Lo mismo la multa por demora compensa.
Y hasta se podría recurrir.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Les jodería más la propuesta del tiktokero:
> 
> No pagar autonomos durante 6 meses.
> Lo mismo la multa por demora compensa.
> Y hasta se podría recurrir.



yo me apunto


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Mientras no salgamos a desollar socialistas y podemitas esto es un brindis al sol*



Jejejej, cuando me pregunto porque el país va cuesta abajo, entró en burbuja, veo posts como el tuyo y me vuelvo a acordar.

que gran lavado de cerebro que han ejercido los políticos via ideología. Tú sueltas esas dos palabras y te quedas tan tranquilo, tú cerebro descansa. Que es lo que quieren.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Mar 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Jejejej, cuando me pregunto porque el país va cuesta abajo, entró en burbuja, veo posts como el tuyo y me vuelvo a acordar.
> 
> que gran lavado de cerebro que han ejercido los políticos via ideología. Tú sueltas esas dos palabras y te quedas tan tranquilo, tú cerebro descansa. Que es lo que quieren.



a ti tambien te desollaria


----------



## John Smmith (20 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si y no...
> 
> No se hizo lo que debía en el proceso 2008-2014 y ahora afecta a muchos más perfiles. No hubo empatía en su día, ahora tampoco la habrá. Fango para todos y estamos muyyy al principio.
> 
> Lo gordo vendrá el otoño/invierno que viene.



Mas gordo todavia? Quitais las ganas de vivir!!


----------



## belenus (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## belenus (20 Mar 2022)

*PARECE QUE FUE AYER...
CONSECUENCIAS DEL BORREGUISMO.*


----------



## jkaza (20 Mar 2022)

Este calbo seguramente pedía el pasaporte cobi y que te pusieras el bozal para salvar su paco negocio. Ahora por colaboracionista, que lo jodan


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Me faltan datos para dar mi opinión como por ejemplo cual era su opinión durante el covid.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues siendo hostelero, te la puedes imaginar.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Mar 2022)

Que no se queje tanto que lo importante es parar a la UltraDerecha.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Mar 2022)

La pregunta es:
¿Salir a la calle para exigir qué?
Si es para bajar impuestos para que baje la luz y el gas estoy totalmente de acuerdo y de forma lógica. Pedro Sánchez dice que va a hacer algo a final de mes, a ver si es verdad.
Pero ¿También va a salir a la calle para que no entre tantos imigrantes y hagan dumping salarial en entre otros sectores enla hostelería? ¿Para asegurarse de que se cumplen las horas y se paga como se debe? Porque a lo mejor sus asalariados tienen más motivos para quejarse que él.

Que mire a ver los márgenes que tiene, a lomejor tiene que estar un para de meses con márgenes bajos para que lleguen clientes, o proque durante un tiempo él gane menos no se hunde su negocio y tiene que bajar su ritmo de vida.


----------



## LiberalFist (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Smmith (20 Mar 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Este calbo seguramente pedía el pasaporte cobi y que te pusieras el bozal para salvar su paco negocio. Ahora por colaboracionista, que lo jodan



Vosotros no habeis entendido lo de barbas-vecino... Ese rebuzna porqué ya lo están pelando. 

Pero seguid disfrutando de su desgracia, eso que sacareis, porque nos la van a meter a pelo hasta el mango. Aqui no se va a escapar ni un remero.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

En todos los bares paco que frecuento en Madrid, y son muchos tienen el cartelito de marras de las medidas anticovid en la puerta, pero a la hora de la verdad no te dicen nada por ir sin bozal y mucho menos te van a pedir esa soplapollez del pasaporte. De hecho la mayoria de camareros trabajan con la mascarilla barbillera.

Yo me solidarizo con los hosteleros, que me cago en la puta quen en 2020 tuvo que cerrar el bareto donde yo me tomaba mi cafe con porras y no volvio a abrir porque el dueño se murio de un pelotazo en el pecho, no se si por vacunas o por la desesperacion que gastaba el hombre.


----------



## pepinox (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



Lo que le pasa a ese señor es lo que ocurre cuando se empobrece y disminuye a la clase media, que eran los clientes de su restaurante.

Su problema no es que le suban los costes, su problema es que no tiene CLIENTES a los que repercutir esas subidas. Y no tiene clientes, porque la clase media está diezmada. Y eso no es cosa de hoy, ni de este año, eso se viene cocinando desde el 2008, si no desde antes.

Ahora toca SOCIALIZAR EL DOLOR. Y este señor va a catar el dolor, bien catado.


----------



## cnk57 (20 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hablar hablamos todos, hacer nadie hace nada o muy poco.



Depende del ratio hambre/miedo.

Parece que se va acercando a 1. En cuanto pase, verás.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a ese señor es lo que ocurre cuando se empobrece y disminuye a la clase media, que eran los clientes de su restaurante.
> 
> Su problema no es que le suban los costes, su problema es que no tiene CLIENTES a los que repercutir esas subidas. Y no tiene clientes, porque la clase media está diezmada. Y eso no es cosa de hoy, ni de este año, eso se viene cocinando desde el 2008, si no desde antes.
> 
> Ahora toca SOCIALIZAR EL DOLOR. Y este señor va a catar el dolor, bien catado.



Me temo que vamos a catar todos el dolor, porque lo que viene es un tsunami. Esto es solo el principio de la ola, que ni se ve en el horizonte, pero esta ahi. Por muy funcionario fijo que seas o por muy diversificado tengas tus ingresos, vamos a tener que maniobrar con mucho tino para no acabar revolcados porque se viene una catastrofe economica que va a convertir todas las economias de la zona euro en Venezuela pero con inviernos frios.


----------



## pepinox (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Me temo que vamos a catar todos el dolor, porque lo que viene es un tsunami. Esto es solo el principio de la ola, que ni se ve en el horizonte, pero esta ahi. Por muy funcionario fijo que seas o por muy diversificado tengas tus ingresos, vamos a tener que maniobrar con mucho tino para no acabar revolcados porque se viene una catastrofe economica que va a convertir todas las economias de la zona euro en Venezuela pero con inviernos frios.



Yo soy lonchafinista, la Fina Loncha es mi pastor, nada me falta.

Yo ya estoy disciplinado en el DOLOR. Ahora, toca extender el DOLOR.


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

Empieza bien y termina diciendo que la culpa es de todos los políticos y diciendo de antemano "no soy de ultraderecha". Hala a la mierda.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Yo soy lonchafinista, la Fina Loncha es mi pastor, nada me falta.
> 
> Yo ya estoy disciplinado en el DOLOR. Ahora, toca extender el DOLOR.



Esa es la aptitud correcta.

Que el latún te acompañe.


----------



## Wamba (20 Mar 2022)

Si una empresa no es rentable, que cierre. Nadie es tan tonto como para mantener abierta una empresa que sangra dinero cada mes...
Lo bueno de las crisis es que depuran negocios inviables (a no ser que sean sostenidos artificialmente con credito...)


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (20 Mar 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Si una empresa no es rentable, que cierre. Nadie es tan tonto como para mantener abierta una empresa que sangra dinero cada mes...
> Lo bueno de las crisis es que depuran negocios inviables (a no ser que sean sostenidos artificialmente con credito...)



Esto no es una crisis, es un expolio al trabajador.


----------



## Aindri (20 Mar 2022)

Que no se queje tanto que tenemos el gobierno más progresista de la historia.

A disfrutar Perro Comunismo.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> a ti tambien te desollaria



Lo peor es que no sabes realmente ni porque dices esto.


----------



## pepinox (20 Mar 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Si una empresa no es rentable, que cierre. Nadie es tan tonto como para mantener abierta una empresa que sangra dinero cada mes...
> Lo bueno de las crisis es que depuran negocios inviables (a no ser que sean sostenidos artificialmente con credito...)



Eso es cierto. Pero que un negocio antes viable devenga en inviable, siendo el mismo negocio, indica que ha cambiado el "mercado ambiente". Y, en este caso, han cambiado sus clientes: los viejos clientes han muerto, y los hijos de estos viven en precario y no tienen el poder adquisitivo que tuvieron sus padres.

La clase media ha menguado. Que reconstruya su negocio en un asador de pollos para llevar, eso sí lo veo viable (de momento).


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Lo pero es que no sabes realmente ni porque dices esto.



Lleva años igual, y si a estas alturas no se entera, o es masón sionista o chupa del bote de bocs o algo así, no hay otra explicación.


----------



## Julc (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## batone79 (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (20 Mar 2022)

La culpa es de Putin:

Si revisamos el histórico de la cotización del *crudo Brent* desde 1987, *alcanzó su precio máximo, 143,95 $, en el 3 de julio de 2008*
Precio petróleo Brent 2008


*su precio máximo en lo que va de año y el más alto desde la semana del 4 de agosto de 2008*, cuando este *combustible se vendía a una media de 1,262 euros
El gasóleo marca su precio más alto desde agosto de 2008 | Economía | elmundo.es






*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Mar 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## tovarovsky (20 Mar 2022)

JOJOJO el calvo del vidrio se esta quedando sin billetes. Corona el vidrio con un !!Fuera, corta ya hombre!! que le espeta de forma insolente al sumiso Wilson Jose, el camarero que graba el vidio y lleva tres meses sin cobrar... Disfrutando lo votado, pasaporteado y mascarilleado. Nosumbereceis otra cosa!!
Quiebra y cierre total de antros covidianos manda!
Roma no paga traidores!


----------



## Wamba (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Pero que un negocio antes viable devenga en inviable, siendo el mismo negocio, indica que ha cambiado el "mercado ambiente". Y, en este caso, han cambiado sus clientes: los viejos clientes han muerto, y los hijos de estos viven en precario y no tienen el poder adquisitivo que tuvieron sus padres.
> 
> La clase media ha menguado. Que reconstruya su negocio en un asador de pollos para llevar, eso sí lo veo viable (de momento).



El mercado evoluciona para cualquier empresa. Todas las empresas juegan cada dia con la exposicion a distintos riesgos, sistemicos o no, los cambios de las preferencias, gustos y poder adquisitivo de sus clientes, etc. Tambien esta el factor seguridad juridica de un pais. Como empresario no lo mismo invertir en Reino Unido, en Espana o en Zimbawbe. Cada pais tiene sus riesgos.

Ahora bien, si como empresario eres simplemente un tabernero paco, suerte has tenido de haber podido comer de tu chiringuito hasta ahora. En otros paises no hay tanto bares y restaurantes por metro cuadrado. El caso espanyol es una anomalia.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (20 Mar 2022)

antes ganaba cientos, ahora pierde miles, la banca siempre gana
inflación


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (20 Mar 2022)

Lleva razón... Los políticos echan la culpa a Putin y ya... A ellos no les falta de nada... Pero el que se arruina le da igual echar la culpa a nadie porque ya está arruinado


----------



## claudiofp (20 Mar 2022)

Caballero caballero póngase la mascarilla para entrar en el local caballero enséñeme su QR de pasaporte Cobi


----------



## Neiklot (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Se habla mucho de política y poco de logias.



Que esperas, si todavia creen que "esque son unos inutiles".

Increible.


----------



## Guillotin (20 Mar 2022)

"No podemos pagar más la renta".
Hasta ahí le he escuchado. No es mi problema ni me incumbe, deseando estoy de aplicarle la subidita anual que me ampara la Ley.  
No estoy dispuesto a perder dinero en mi inversión (que en realidad fue la herencia de mi abuela) que para el caso es igual, la renta o la hipoteca es lo último que debe dejar de pagarse, la culpa es de los muchos vicios y las ganas de vivir bien que tiene esa gente.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a ese señor es lo que ocurre cuando se empobrece y disminuye a la clase media, que eran los clientes de su restaurante.
> 
> Su problema no es que le suban los costes, su problema es que no tiene CLIENTES a los que repercutir esas subidas. Y no tiene clientes, porque la clase media está diezmada. Y eso no es cosa de hoy, ni de este año, eso se viene cocinando desde el 2008, si no desde antes.
> 
> Ahora toca SOCIALIZAR EL DOLOR. Y este señor va a catar el dolor, bien catado.



Efectivamente. Ese es el significado/consecuencia de ESTANFLACION, vamos entre mucho otros, pero como digo uno de ellos. Los precios suben por razones exógenas a la propia economía cercana, por lo que los incrementos de precios no pueden ser trasvasados al cliente y en muchas ocasiones ni existe la capacidad de repartirlo entre PYME y cliente. PYME no puede subir salarios pero los precios continuan en ascenso y luego viene cuando arden las calles.

Los borregomatrix no tienen ni puta idea de lo que viene. Ahora que ha habido como 12 años para prepararse, esto también es cierto.


----------



## amanciortera (20 Mar 2022)

Ya no hay pasta para tanto bar....................y menos que va a haber, se van a acabar los bares en este país , asi sea


----------



## antoni (20 Mar 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Pues nada, a ver si se acuerda de cuando ponía un pincho de tortilla a 6€.



o cuando ponían todo contentos la pegatina del nazipass en la puerta. Ahora a mamarla, por colaboracionistas.


----------



## asakopako (20 Mar 2022)

Es algo que terminó de oficializarse con la plandemia. Ahora estamos más a gusto reunidos en una casa con cervezas o alguna botella comprada en el super. Me voy a meter en un bar paco de mierda a que me den fritanga paco de mierda. Pos claro.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Mar 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> "No podemos pagar más la renta".
> Hasta ahí le he escuchado. No es mi problema ni me incumbe, deseando estoy de aplicarle la subidita anual que me ampara la Ley.
> No estoy dispuesto a perder dinero en mi inversión (que en realidad fue la herencia de mi abuela) que para el caso es igual, la renta o la hipoteca es lo último que debe dejar de pagarse, la culpa es de los muchos vicios y las ganas de vivir bien que tiene esa gente.



Ojo con eso que mas vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando. Si te dejan el local vacío, lo mismo te comes los mocos como mínimo un lustro y a partir de ahí a ver...

De no ser algo muy premium no aprietes demasiado, es mi consejo. El proceso actual va a traer guanazo para tantos años como 2008 o incluso más.


----------



## antoni (20 Mar 2022)

La gente está viendo que la leche, el aceite, y demás alimentos básicos está subiendo día a día, hoy están más caros que ayer pero menos que mañana. El que está mal de dinero no tiene para bares, y el que está mediobien no se va a poner a gastarlo en bares, tiene que ser conservador para poder asumir las futuras subidas.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (20 Mar 2022)

Ahora que pasen Fallas, Magdalena y Semana Santa, y deje de llover, es cuando vamos a flipar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Mar 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> La culpa es de Putin:
> 
> Si revisamos el histórico de la cotización del *crudo Brent* desde 1987, *alcanzó su precio máximo, 143,95 $, en el 3 de julio de 2008*
> Precio petróleo Brent 2008
> ...



Otra vez....

Mira el cambio EUR/USD. El valor del Euro con respecto al Dólar ha caído un 35% desde 2008. Dale las gracias al BCE. A mayores la subida del IVA lo ha encarecido un 5%. Esto no se si lo subió el PP o el PSOE, PPSOE en definitiva.

El combustible no va a bajar, de hecho a 110 pavos el barril como está ahora, debiera subir algo más.


----------



## HelpAviation (20 Mar 2022)

pues ayer en mi ciudad no habia mesa en los restaurantes.









La Reconquista, el Día del Padre, el fútbol y el buen tiempo llenan hoteles y restaurantes


Negocios de hostelería cambian la carta por problemas de desabastecimiento de productos, como carne ibérica o quesos | “Tenemos bastantes ganas de celebración, pero también de trabajar: lo necesitamos”, manifiestan




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## Libistros (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Se habla mucho de política y poco de logias.



Cuando se hablaba de conspiraciones judeomasónicas la gente se reía: jijiji, que eso no existe, es de locos.
De aquellos polvos,...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Cuando se hablaba de conspiraciones judeomasónicas la gente se reía: jijiji, que eso no existe, es de locos.
> De aquellos polvos,...



Y aún siguen haciéndolo y ya es en nuestra puta cara, antiguamente se escondían, ya ni eso. No hace falta.


----------



## StandardMan (20 Mar 2022)

Nada, que no se preocupe, que le mandamos al Chef José Andrés, eso sí, cuando termine su ronda por Ucrania


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (20 Mar 2022)

Votad suciatas y podeguarro, what else


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Empieza bien y termina diciendo que la culpa es de todos los políticos y diciendo de antemano "no soy de ultraderecha". Hala a la mierda.



"no soy de ultraderecha" significa: "mientras me deis a mí pasta, haced lo que querais en el tema menas, profes transexuales a niños, sabotajes economicos, etc"


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (20 Mar 2022)

Hacer vídeos-protesta es de un ridículo colosal, no digamos para soltar las cuatro obviedades de que los gobernantes son unos ijopvtas. Es el enésimo que se hace, todos están cortados por el mismo patrón y la peña seguirá sin entender que es una mera válvula de escape.

La hostelería, contra todo pronóstico, tuvo en su mano ser punta de lanza de la defensa ante el atentado contra los derechos y libertades que sufrimos con la excusa de un virus, dado que fueron muy perjudicados económicamente de un modo absolutamente arbitrario. Podían haber presentado la madre de todas las demandas colectivas, sólo en una ciudad mediana de provincias hay cientos de bares, todos perdiendo miles de euros, pero incapaces de juntarse para reclamar un compensación: prefirieron que el gobierno les pasase la mano por el lomo y presentarse como "la halternatiba ijiénica al voteyón".

Tras levantarse las restricciones, la factura de la luz al triple y siguen sin sumar dos más dos, están en shock y no saben muy bien que llevamos dos años de sabotaje y que la hajenda dos mil mierdas sigue su curso: no son inútiles, ni es porque sean ladrones (que lo son), sino que QUIEREN QUE OS ARRUINÉIS.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Mar 2022)

No ha mencionado nada sobre la importación masiva de inmigrantes como mano de obra barata. Qué raro.

Y ahora dice que no tiene clientes. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Libistros (20 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> "no soy de ultraderecha" significa: "mientras me deis a mí pasta, haced lo que querais en el tema menas, profes transexuales a niños, sabotajes economicos, etc"



Es un qué hay de lo mío de manual. Las personas que se justifican de lo que opine sobre su vida otra gente que ha demostrado ser enemigo declarado de uno son, primeramente, idiotas y, después, copartícipes del problema. Por eso no hay que perder de vista estas posiciones ambiguas y colaboracionistas.


----------



## NetWatch (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Yo soy lonchafinista, la Fina Loncha es mi pastor, nada me falta.
> 
> Yo ya estoy disciplinado en el DOLOR. Ahora, toca extender el DOLOR.



AMÉN


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Es un qué hay de lo mío de manual. Las personas que se justifican de lo que opine sobre su vida otra gente que ha demostrado ser enemigo declarado de uno son, primeramente, idiotas y, después, copartícipes del problema. Por eso no hay que perder de vista estas posiciones ambiguas y colaboracionistas.



¡Ahí está!

A ver si se da cuenta la gente de esto que dices, que es así tal cual


----------



## Adhoc (20 Mar 2022)

Se viene damage...


----------



## NetWatch (20 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Efectivamente. Ese es el significado/consecuencia de ESTANFLACION, vamos entre mucho otros, pero como digo uno de ellos. Los precios suben por razones exógenas a la propia economía cercana, por lo que los incrementos de precios no pueden ser trasvasados al cliente y en muchas ocasiones ni existe la capacidad de repartirlo entre PYME y cliente. PYME no puede subir salarios pero los precios continuan en ascenso y luego viene cuando arden las calles.
> 
> Los borregomatrix no tienen ni puta idea de lo que viene. Ahora que ha habido como 12 años para prepararse, esto también es cierto.



¿Entonces esta vez sí hay que hacer acopio de latunes bien proteínicos que caduquen como muy pronto en 2027?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (20 Mar 2022)

Hay de todo hosteleros covidiotas, negacionistas y neutrales, pero las medidas no las pusieron ellos, se las impusieron. Es muy facil juzgar con el bolsillo de otro.


----------



## Felson (20 Mar 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> La gente ya se ha coscado de que va todo.
> En España cuesta horrores hacer cambiar de opinión a la gente. Esta vez han tensado demasiado la cuerda y TODOS los sectores están hartos.
> Va a reventar pero bien Madrid.
> Y costará horrores volver a una normalidad. Los inmis se lo llevarán crudo pq les importa una mierda lo que pase jaja hasta que entiendan el dicho de o follamos todos o la pvta al río juo juo habrá desbandada.



El problema es que la puta que van a tirar al río somos nosotros, la población o ciudadanía que no es funcionario o cobra del erario público - impúdico.


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Mar 2022)

Si pedía pase COVID y obligaba a mascarilla dentro, que le jodan.


----------



## mondeja (20 Mar 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Hay de todo hosteleros covidiotas, negacionistas y neutrales, pero las medidas no las pusieron ellos, se las impusieron. Es muy facil juzgar con el bolsillo de otro.



Bien que podrían poner "MASCARILLA OBLIGATORIA" y luego pasar del tema o "PASE OBLIGATORIO" y luego pasar del tema, pero no, ahora a chupar pollas como trailers de gas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si y no...
> 
> No se hizo lo que debía en el proceso 2008-2014 y ahora afecta a muchos más perfiles. No hubo empatía en su día, ahora tampoco la habrá. Fango para todos y estamos muyyy al principio.
> 
> Lo gordo vendrá el otoño/invierno que viene.



En España nadie se solidariza con nadie. Nadie se preocupa por los problemas de los demás sectores. La gente traga y traga y lo aguanta todo. Mientras haya circo en la tele, ..., parece que todo lo demás no importa. Capacidad crítica tendiendo a cero, capacidad de indignación bajo mínimos, anomia, borreguismo. No hay futuro.


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En España nadie se solidariza con nadie. Nadie se preocupa por los problemas de los demás sectores. La gente traga y traga y lo aguanta todo. Mientras haya circo en la tele, ..., parece que todo lo demás no importa. Capacidad crítica tendiendo a cero, capacidad de indignación bajo mínimos, anomia, borreguismo. No hay futuro.



España son los SÚPER ESCLAVOS del futuro.

ORGULLO ESPAÑOL!


GÑÉ.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (20 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor esta por venir. la paciencia se esta agotando para algunos y veremos en agosto cuando no tengan ni para una cervecita en el bar


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> España son los SÚPER ESCLAVOS del futuro.
> 
> ORGULLO ESPAÑOL!
> 
> ...



Muchos parecen zombies. Les hablas de los problemas de la sociedad y se ríen. O te contestan en plan: "bah, no pasa nada, ¿qué planeas para estas vacaciones?"
No piensan más que en darse un chapuzón en playas masificadas en plena canícula a más de 40ºC a la sombra (que no sé cómo lo aguantan), ponerse el bozal, obedecer a los de la tele y tomarse una caña en el bar.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



23% machote. 23%.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si y no...
> 
> No se hizo lo que debía en el proceso 2008-2014 y ahora afecta a muchos más perfiles. No hubo empatía en su día, ahora tampoco la habrá. Fango para todos y estamos muyyy al principio.
> 
> Lo gordo vendrá el otoño/invierno que viene.



lo que se habla siempre. hasta que los funcivagos y jubilaos no vean amenazados sus sueldos no habrá masa critica para colgar politicos en las farolas.

por otra parte el del video dice que no es de extrema deresha, aun hay complejos….


----------



## ChortiHunter (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si obligaba a la gente a entrar con bozal y pedía pasaporte covid no creais que me da ninguna pena.



Al menos te dejaban quitártelos para comer


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Al menos te dejaban quitártelos para comer



No si te parece vas a comer por el culo


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En todos los bares paco que frecuento en Madrid, y son muchos tienen el cartelito de marras de las medidas anticovid en la puerta, pero a la hora de la verdad no te dicen nada por ir sin bozal y mucho menos te van a pedir esa soplapollez del pasaporte. De hecho la mayoria de camareros trabajan con la mascarilla barbillera.
> 
> Yo me solidarizo con los hosteleros, que me cago en la puta quen en 2020 tuvo que cerrar el bareto donde yo me tomaba mi cafe con porras y no volvio a abrir porque el dueño se murio de un pelotazo en el pecho, no se si por vacunas o por la desesperacion que gastaba el hombre.



Yo me dedico a la hostelería,y en mi zona conozco DOS dueños de restaurante que han palmado de infarto en estos dos últimos años. El primero fue que uno de sus camareros dio positivo al principio de la temporada y le cerraron quince diasis,con las cámaras llenas para las dos semanas mas fuertes del año y todo el personal recién contratado.
El otro ya estaba mal.,pero igual. Tuvo que cerrar en mitad de agosto,y al hoyo.
A saber cuantos han caido en todo el país,mas los que se han quitado la vida. El forero Solidario Garcia disfruta con estas cosas,como buen rojo hijo de puta, pero las personas normales y decentes estamos acojonados con la perspectiva de futuro.


----------



## Polonia Viva (20 Mar 2022)

Hay que recordar cada día que esta gente ganó, no una, sino dos elecciones generales prometiendo subir impuestos. Lo que se está viendo ahora no son más que los efectos de esas políticas, que muchos de los afectados votaron pensando que no iba con ellos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Mar 2022)

ESPAÑA ES DECADENTE. 

DESDE 2008.


----------



## sebboh (20 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Otra vez....
> 
> Mira el cambio EUR/USD. El valor del Euro con respecto al Dólar ha caído un 35% desde 2008. Dale las gracias al BCE. A mayores la subida del IVA lo ha encarecido un 5%. Esto no se si lo subió el PP o el PSOE, PPSOE en definitiva.
> 
> El combustible no va a bajar de hecho a 110 pavos el barril como está ahora, debiera subir algo más.



Falta también los costes de refino que han aumentado y que de un barril actual se saca menos cantidad que en los de 2008 ya que son de peor calidad (amén de nuevos impuestos)


----------



## mondeja (20 Mar 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Al menos te dejaban quitártelos para comer



Al menos no te latigaban mientras te inyectaban la comida cual suero en vena mientras te drenaban el cubata por el ano.

Dad gracias hijos de la gran puta, que sois muy poco agraciados.


----------



## zirick (20 Mar 2022)

Todo es extrema derecha hoy en día


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (20 Mar 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> La gente ya se ha coscado de que va todo.
> En España cuesta horrores hacer cambiar de opinión a la gente. Esta vez han tensado demasiado la cuerda y TODOS los sectores están hartos.
> Va a reventar pero bien Madrid.
> Y costará horrores volver a una normalidad. Los inmis se lo llevarán crudo pq les importa una mierda lo que pase jaja hasta que entiendan el dicho de o follamos todos o la pvta al río juo juo habrá desbandada.



Y lo entenderan por las malas todo paguitero importado habria hecho bien en estudiar que pasa aqui cuando se tensa la cuerda.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Mar 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> "No podemos pagar más la renta".
> Hasta ahí le he escuchado. No es mi problema ni me incumbe, deseando estoy de aplicarle la subidita anual que me ampara la Ley.
> No estoy dispuesto a perder dinero en mi inversión (que en realidad fue la herencia de mi abuela) que para el caso es igual, la renta o la hipoteca es lo último que debe dejar de pagarse, la culpa es de los muchos vicios y las ganas de vivir bien que tiene esa gente.



Ojalá tu inquilino sea de esos que en ved de suicidarse......


----------



## Guano For Life (20 Mar 2022)

Chichi coge el yeyo dijo:


> Hacer vídeos-protesta es de un ridículo colosal, no digamos para soltar las cuatro obviedades de que los gobernantes son unos ijopvtas. Es el enésimo que se hace, todos están cortados por el mismo patrón y la peña seguirá sin entender que es una mera válvula de escape.
> 
> La hostelería, contra todo pronóstico, tuvo en su mano ser punta de lanza de la defensa ante el atentado contra los derechos y libertades que sufrimos con la excusa de un virus, dado que fueron muy perjudicados económicamente de un modo absolutamente arbitrario. Podían haber presentado la madre de todas las demandas colectivas, sólo en una ciudad mediana de provincias hay cientos de bares, todos perdiendo miles de euros, pero incapaces de juntarse para reclamar un compensación: prefirieron que el gobierno les pasase la mano por el lomo y presentarse como "la halternatiba ijiénica al voteyón".
> 
> Tras levantarse las restricciones, la factura de la luz al triple y siguen sin sumar dos más dos, están en shock y no saben muy bien que llevamos dos años de sabotaje y que la hajenda dos mil mierdas sigue su curso: no son inútiles, ni es porque sean ladrones (que lo son), sino que QUIEREN QUE OS ARRUINÉIS.



Tal cual. Pero no te molestes en explicárselo. ÇSi no lo han entendido hasta ahora, no creo que lo llegue a entender nunca.

Todo aquel que haya colaborado con la dictadura covidiota, como por ejemplo los hosteleros con el timopass, no me dan ninguna pena. Su ruina tampoco es que me agrade, pero no siento ninguna lástima por ellos.


----------



## Antiparticula (20 Mar 2022)

Otra cosa que podían hacer los hosteleros es no admitir pagos con tarjeta durante 6 meses.

Con la pandemia mucho subnormal se ha acostumbrado a pagar con tarjeta hasta el cafe con cruasán.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Y aún siguen haciéndolo y ya es en nuestra puta cara, antiguamente se escondían, ya ni eso. No hace falta.



Lo del "funeral" entre la almudena y el palacio real lo dejó clarinete. Y bajo supervisión del Felpudo y la Bruja piruja.


----------



## Tonald Drump (20 Mar 2022)

Los hijos de puta hosteleros que subían el precio un 50% postpandemia por la cara cuando alguien necesitaba cama para aprovecharse de la gente al máximo ¿y tengo que sentir pena? que les jodan.


----------



## ChortiHunter (20 Mar 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Al menos no te latigaban mientras te inyectaban la comida cual suero en vena mientras te drenaban el cubata por el ano.
> 
> Dad gracias hijos de la gran puta, que sois muy poco agraciados.



Al menos no me apuntaban con rifles de asalto unos encapuchados por la calle pendientes de que mi mascarilla siga pegada a mi cara y por encima de la nariz. Así al menos no me han bajado mis créditos sociales por lo que sigo teniendo el derecho de comprar más de dos barras de pan al día en el establecimiento gubernamental N.º 69. Al menos no nos obligaban a llevarla dentro de casa mientras nos daban el privilegio de disfrutar de la televisión e internet durante 2 horas al día. Agradezcamos la compasión y el amor a la defensa del ciudadano que nos brinda nuestro querido gobierno.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Al menos no me apuntaban con rifles de asalto unos encapuchados por la calle pendientes de que mi mascarilla siga pegada a mi cara y por encima de la nariz. Así al menos no me han bajado mis créditos sociales por lo que sigo teniendo el derecho de comprar más de dos barras de pan al día en el establecimiento gubernamental N.º 69. Al menos no nos obligaban a llevarla dentro de casa mientras nos daban el privilegio de disfrutar de la televisión e internet durante 2 horas al día. Agradezcamos la compasión y el amor a la defensa del ciudadano que nos brinda nuestro querido gobierno.



Porque no tienen cojones.


----------



## magufone (20 Mar 2022)

han tardado, pero ya van despertando.
Y lo de la extrema derecha y putin ya solo cuela con cuatro charos y cuatro piojosos... esto esta poniendose en plan caldera...


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Mar 2022)

Tonald Drump dijo:


> Los hijos de puta hosteleros que subían el precio un 50% postpandemia por la cara cuando alguien necesitaba cama para aprovecharse de la gente al máximo ¿y tengo que sentir pena? que les jodan.



O con el cambio de peseta al euro... qué los follen con una caña rajá.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (20 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Otra cosa que podían hacer los hosteleros es no admitir pagos con tarjeta durante 6 meses.
> 
> Con la pandemia mucho subnormal se ha acostumbrado a pagar con tarjeta hasta el cafe con cruasán.



Yo soy de los del metodo chino para todo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> han tardado, pero ya van despertando.
> Y lo de la extrema derecha y putin ya solo cuela con cuatro charos y cuatro piojosos... esto esta poniendose en plan caldera...



Esto es un país de charos aquí si se presenta Belén Esteban ganaría la mayoría absoluta, no queréis verlo pero es así .


----------



## magufone (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Esto es un país de charos aquí si se presenta Belén Esteban ganaría la mayoría absoluta, no queréis verlo pero es así .



en cierto modo esta todos dios en pie de guerra ya casi... lo malo es lo que dices... que les dan el chocolate del loro y se olvidan otra vez
Pero estan empezado a señalar con el dedo a los culpables... eso no les mola nada


----------



## ChortiHunter (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Porque no tienen cojones.



Joder si en china pueden... aquí también, sólo necesitan meter tu dni, carnét, tarjeta seg. soc., cv, historial académico, datos médicos, datos de comportamiento cívico etc. en sus servidores y que tengas acceso a ellos con el móvil en cualquier momento. Los boomers lo van a tolerar porque les da igual, pensioncita por aquí y a vivir la poca vida que me queda los milenials están amariconados por lo que ya tienen una mayoría que lo va a consentir pasivamente. Las generaciones más jóvenes no se, a ver si los memes han hecho efecto


----------



## Plandemista (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Me faltan datos para dar mi opinión como por ejemplo cual era su opinión durante el covid.
> 
> Saludos.



Asume que hubo una pandemia. Así que...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (20 Mar 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Joder si en china pueden... aquí también, sólo necesitan meter tu dni, carnét, tarjeta seg. soc., cv, historial académico, datos médicos, datos de comportamiento cívico etc. en sus servidores y que tengas acceso a ellos con el móvil en cualquier momento. Los boomers lo van a tolerar porque les da igual, pensioncita por aquí y a vivir la poca vida que me queda los milenials están amariconados por lo que ya tienen una mayoría que lo va a consentir pasivamente. Las generaciones más jóvenes no se, a ver si los memes han hecho efecto



En tu barrio alomejor.


----------



## Orooo (20 Mar 2022)

Si votas no te quejes.

Y si pides pasaporte ovino tampoco


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (20 Mar 2022)

Sr. Hostelero:
Si no hemos salido a la calle cuando hemos puesto el culo mirando pá Cuenca sin pedir garantías ni firmas ni responsabilidades a nadie, cuando dijimos SISISÍ por puro giñe, aunque nos costase lo más valioso que teníamos, nuestros derechos más elementales....de qué está Vd. hablando ahora?
Qué connio quiere Vd. defender ahora? Su derecho a qué? A comer? A pagar los recibos?
A qué?
Dónde estaba Vd. hasta ahora cuando unos pocos decíamos "no permitáis"..."no abráis esa puerta"...?
Dónde ha estado estos dos años anteriores?
Defendiendo su derecho a acompañar a su familiar moribundo en el hospital? 
Defendiendo su derecho a enterrar a sus muertos? 
Defendiendo el derecho a que su vecina pariese con su acompañante?
Pero de qué narices estamos hablando ahora?
Ni un puto dedo cuando las autoridades se saltaron la Constitución y le dijeron que no podía salir de su casa ni para sacar a mear a su perro?
VENGA YAAAAAAAAAAAA.
Dé gracias a que aún le dejan respirar.
Y la próxima vez nos lo pensamos antes. 
Protestamos antes y salimos a la calle antes. 
Como han estado haciendo cada semana en tantas ciudades europeas que se estaban chupando lo mismito que Vd. aquí.
Que hasta en eso ha consentido, en tragar UNA versión parcial del mundo y de las cosas. 
Panda de egoístas que solo se acuerdan de gritar cuando ya tienen la mierda hasta el cuello.


----------



## Ederto (20 Mar 2022)

Está todo muerto.

Ayer salí a cenar con mi señora, ocasión especial. Vamos a un restaurante bien, zona Bilbao centro, de estos con la piscina con bogavantes en la entrada. En la terraza había gente picando algo, pero dentro cenamos solos SOLOS. Entramos a las 22, salimos a las 24 y no entró ni dios.

La cosa está mal, pero mal mal.


----------



## John Connor (20 Mar 2022)

He visto hasta la mitad, hasta cuando dice "dónde está la gente".

Este señor no entiende que la mitad de la gente de España vive del estado. Y más de la mitad diría yo, y a fin de mes tienen su paguita en el banco. Y va a seguir así ad eternum, porque eso no se toca. Y da igual que el BCE apague la impresora. Si el gobierno de turno tiene que poner a recaudadores como los romanos que vayan piso por piso a robar, lo harán. Y esa más de media España seguirá cobrando puntualmente y NO PASARÁ NADA.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (20 Mar 2022)

Ninguna pena. A ver si se mueren de hambre.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (20 Mar 2022)

ako dijo:


> No decian que la económia iba como un tiro y tal...
> Ahora la gente ni tiene pasta y el quien la tiene no se la gasta.
> Estanflacion.



Para colmo con el excedente de alimentos en sus casas no van a salir en meses jajaajajjajajja.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

Es que ahora todo el mundo por todas partes pidiéndome que salga a la calle para defender montones de cosas ¿Salió este señor en su día a la calle por un casual a defendernos a los que la policía nos paraba y nos coaccionaba a todas horas por no llevar un trapo por la calle o que teníamos problemas para entrar en negocios como el suyo por no tener pass de estar vacunados?

Si como puedo suponer no lo hizo ¿Por qué cojones me está pidiendo ahora que salga a defender lo suyo si él nunca defendió lo mío? Si alguien de ese gremio me da una explicación lógica de porqué antes no se salía a defender los derechos de los demás pero ahora hay que salir a defender sus derechos, pues mañana mismo me uno a una de sus movilizaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## gester (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Pero que un negocio antes viable devenga en inviable, siendo el mismo negocio, indica que ha cambiado el "mercado ambiente". Y, en este caso, han cambiado sus clientes: los viejos clientes han muerto, y los hijos de estos viven en precario y no tienen el poder adquisitivo que tuvieron sus padres.
> 
> La clase media ha menguado. Que reconstruya su negocio en un asador de pollos para llevar, eso sí lo veo viable (de momento).



Aquí en mi Paco barrio había un asador de pollos. Hace dos semanas pase por delante y había cerrado.


----------



## Ederto (20 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Aquí en mi Paco barrio había un asador de pollos. Hace dos semanas pase por delante y había cerrado.



Otro local de lujo que se va a la mierda!!! a este paso nos vamos a quedar sin estrellas michelin!


----------



## gester (20 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Otro local de lujo que se va a la mierda!!! a este paso nos vamos a quedar sin estrellas michelin!



Los de lujo aguantarán mejor. Los de barrio se van a hundir los 4 que quedan.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


> Asume que hubo una pandemia. Así que...




Pues ahora yo asumo que hay una guerra y por tanto al que le toque que se joda igual que cuando se asumía que había una pandemia nos jodimos los que nos jodimos.

Cada palo que aguante su puta vela cuando le toque que es lo que hice yo osease aguantar mi puta vela casi dos años cuando me tocó mientras veía a gente como él callando e incluso apoyando lo que hacían contra mi, es triste pero en este pais no queda otra viendo lo que hay.

Saludos.


----------



## Ederto (20 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Los de lujo aguantarán mejor. Los de barrio se van a hundir los 4 que quedan.



Los de lujo van como el culo.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

Yo puedo apoyar a gente concreta y negocios concretos, al dueño de bar que he ido a su negocio y no me ha tratado como si fuera escoria, la tienda donde he ido a comprar y me han tratado con corrección y como un ser humano, a esos los voy a apoyar siempre mientras pueda yendo a sus negocios. Pero para un apoyo general conmigo que no cuenten para nada porque en general solo le está sucediendo lo que en general se merecen.

Saludos.


----------



## lokeno100 (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo puedo apoyar a gente concreta y negocios concretos, al dueño de bar que he ido a su negocio y no me ha tratado como si fuera escoria, la tienda donde he ido a comprar y me han tratado con corrección y como un ser humano, a esos los voy a apoyar siempre mientras pueda yendo a sus negocios. Pero para un apoyo general conmigo que no cuenten para nada porque en general solo le está sucediendo lo que en general se merecen.
> 
> Saludos.




No veas burrito estás dispuesto a apoyar un negocio, pensaba que al ser comunista lo querías todo para ti y que no ayudabas a nadie, que sólo pensabas en ti, es decir, muy egoísta. Es decir, que los que pedían el código QR para entrar contigo que no cuenten?, porque trataban a la gente no cómo seres humanos, sino como un número no?


saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No veas burrito estás dispuesto a apoyar un negocio, pensaba que al ser comunista lo querías todo para ti y que no ayudabas a nadie, que sólo pensabas en ti, es decir, muy egoísta. Es decir, que los que pedían el código QR para entrar contigo que no cuenten?, porque trataban a la gente no cómo seres humanos, sino como un número no?
> 
> 
> saludos.




¿Los comunistas somos egoistas? Explica eso.

Saludos.


----------



## lokeno100 (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Los comunistas somos egoistas? Explica eso.
> 
> Saludos.




Eso dicen por el foro, que no quieren ayudar a nadie, que lo quieren todo para ellos. Ya como casi no quedan comunistas en el mundo, quitando a cuba y el de corea del norte. Pero aunque seas comunista burrito en el foro te queremos.

saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Eso dicen por el foro, que no quieren ayudar a nadie, que lo quieren todo para ellos. Ya como casi no quedan comunistas en el mundo, quitando a cuba y el de corea del norte. Pero aunque seas comunista burrito en el foro te queremos.
> 
> saludos.




En el foro dicen que el jipi del Lennon era un alienígena reptiliano, si lo dicen en el foro entonces será verdad supongo.

Saludos.


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



Hostelero y TikToker...¿qué podría salir mal?

No sé de qué se preocupa si es de Castilla y León y ya está allí VOX para salvarle.

Verás que risas cuando se dé cuenta que le han engañado.


----------



## lokeno100 (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> En el foro dicen que el jipi del Lennon era un alienígena reptiliano, si lo dicen en el foro entonces será verdad supongo.
> 
> Saludos.




Otro que es comunista, el de podemos, el pablo iglesias, ese sí, todos lo decían, hasta rajoy. Mira ha comprado una casa enorme y a no ha pensado en los demás.

saludos.


----------



## Wamba (20 Mar 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Esto no es una crisis, es un expolio al trabajador.



Un empresario no es un trabajador.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (20 Mar 2022)

Dice que donde estan los de la derecha que no salen a manifestarse, pues mire señor, estamos disfrutando lo que ustedes han votado como todos, DISFRUTANDO LO VOTADO SEÑOR.

cada vez que gobiernan los socialistas nos arruinan, a ver si aprendeis a votar de una puta vez.

y disfruta de los 20.000.000.000 para iguardaa


----------



## cortoplacista (20 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué el espejo de atrás refleja tan mal?


----------



## HaCHa (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Se habla mucho de política y poco de logias.



**


----------



## W.Morgan (20 Mar 2022)

La culpa es de Vladimir Vladímirovich Putin.


----------



## MagicPep (20 Mar 2022)

pues yo hoy he ido al super y no habia leche, en madrit, solo quedaba condensada desnatada, de almendra y de cabra... esta semana va a ser muy larga


----------



## Miss Andorra (20 Mar 2022)

Durante anos estos listillos se creian a salvo durante las vacas gordas estafando a la gente con comida recalentada. Y ahora lloran buah buah
Que se jodan por putas colaboracionistas con el régimen obligando a sus clientes a ser escaneados.


----------



## Helion + (20 Mar 2022)

Ninguna pena le tengo a los dueños de la hostelería, yo que soy cocinero. Que le den por delante y por detrás como me dan a mi. No han hecho un contrato legal en la vida.

Y no les va tan mal que no lloren tanto pq en el sitio nuevo donde trabajo , se permiten el lujo de perder empleados por explotarlos y de reírse de todo el mundo.

Que les follen bien


----------



## kabeljau (20 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que los taxistas de Warralona quieren parar la ciudad un día de esta semana, que no tienen negocio.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (20 Mar 2022)

Sin duda una gran mayoría de los hosteleros colaboró con la pLandemia oficialista. Pero otros no. Y el de los bocadillos de calamares, el del Bar Brillante de Madrid, ... el buen hombre se suicidó. El que daba trabajo con preferencia a camareros de más de 50 años en paro. 

Criticad al hostelero. Criticadlo. Que hayan mil y una divisiones entre nosotros...oigo ya las carcajadas de los de arriba.


----------



## hyugaa (20 Mar 2022)

que se joda por traidor, quien bien el gusto en su dia el pase covic

puto karma no falla


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (20 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno debería bajar la cuota de autónomos de una vez. Alguien que facture muy poco no debería pagar nada de autónomos.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## INE (20 Mar 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Pero los hosteleros no eran de los que aplaudían el pase covid?



No es que lo aplaudieron, es que exigían al gobierno su implantación


----------



## mambo (20 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Les jodería más la propuesta del tiktokero:
> 
> No pagar autonomos durante 6 meses.
> Lo mismo la multa por demora compensa.
> Y hasta se podría recurrir.



No hay protesta más efectiva que dejar de pagar impuestos, luz, etc. Lo de salir a la calle a pegar gritos les vale para cambiar la marioneta y que la nueva siga dando pol culo. La clave está en la desobediencia a estas leyes y normas tiránicas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Mar 2022)

La culpa es del UNIVERSO!!!!


----------



## mambo (20 Mar 2022)

La huelga y las manifestaciones es un instrumento que el propio sistema te ofrece para si te ha dicho que te va a robar 10 luego llegar a un acuerdo para quedar en 5.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Mar 2022)

estan a TRAGAR TODOS!!
mas verdad que un santo.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> Sin duda una gran mayoría de los hosteleros colaboró con la pLandemia oficialista. Pero otros no. Y el de los bocadillos de calamares, el del Bar Brillante de Madrid, ... el buen hombre se suicidó. El que daba trabajo con preferencia a camareros de más de 50 años en paro.
> 
> Criticad al hostelero. Criticadlo. Que hayan mil y una divisiones entre nosotros...oigo ya las carcajadas de los de arriba.




Perdón pero se dividieron ellos solitos como gremio cuando incluso aplaudían que se pusiera por ejemplo el pass covid para entrar en sus negocios. Salvo honrosas excepciones ninguno levantó la voz en contra y a esos poquitos que la levantaron lo tengo bien apuntados y son a los únicos que les puedo deber algo, a los demás no les debo nada.

Dame una razón lógica del porqué me tengo que mover yo por ellos y sus derechos cuando ellos nunca se movieron durante casi dos años por mi y mis derechos pisoteados. Si me la das ya te puedo asegurar que mañana mismo me uno a su lucha.

Saludos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Bien, bien. Vamos bien. La olla cociendo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Se habla mucho de política y poco de logias.



¿Masónicas?


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Perdón pero se dividieron ellos solitos como gremio cuando incluso aplaudían que se pusiera por ejemplo el pass covid para entrar en sus negocios. Salvo honrosas excepciones ninguno levantó la voz en contra y a esos poquitos que la levantaron lo tengo bien apuntados y son a los únicos que les puedo deber algo, a los demás no les debo nada.
> 
> Dame una razón lógica del porqué me tengo que mover yo por ellos y sus derechos cuando ellos nunca se movieron durante casi dos años por mi y mis derechos pisoteados. Si me la das ya te puedo asegurar que mañana mismo me uno a su lucha.
> 
> Saludos.




La Realidad tiene multitud de matices. Los reduccionismos de este tipo dan lugar a un relato deformado.
Intenta convencer al covidiano. No los ridiculicemos.

Vendrán más refriegas. Ahora están por saltarse las leyes nacionales relativas a la salud.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



No haber colaborado con la plandemia los años anteriores.
Ahora tendrían para afrontar la crisis. 

Y todavía les quedan ahorros y patrimonio para afrontar pérdidas. 
Que no se queje tanto.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> La Realidad tiene multitud de matices. Los reduccionismos de este tipo dan lugar a un relato deformado.
> Intenta convencer al covidiano. No los ridiculicemos.
> 
> Vendrán más refriegas. Ahora están por saltarse las leyes nacionales relativas a la salud. Hacerlo obligatorio.




Si claro, me iba a poner a intentar convencer de algo a un infraser que se ponía a chillar como un basilisco porque dejaba las gafas de sol encima de la barra, ahí no ahí nooooo que no es puedeeeeee en las mesaaaaaas. Lo único que podías hacer es recoger las gafas de sol y buscar algún sitio donde por casualidad todavía existiera gente normal sin ninguna tara mental porque era eso o que se tragara las putas gafas de sol y obviamente yo tengo algo más de capacidad racional que esos infraseres y por tanto optaba por irme con mi historia a otra parte. Por ponerte algún ejemplo.

Resumiendo, por mucho que intentes culpabilizarme a mi por lo que ocurra no es mi culpa ni mi problema ya que yo no comencé jamás las hostilidades con nadie sino que fueron ellos, yo bastante he tenido con defenderme de tanto ataque estúpido y absurdo por el simple hecho de no llevar un trapo en la boca.

Ahora como bien decía el poema de Brecht...ahora vienen a por ellos y ahora ya no estamos nadie para defenderlos, así es la putísima vida.

Saludos.


----------



## julitro (20 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



A llorar a casa o a la puerta Congreso.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Mar 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Pues nada, a ver si se acuerda de cuando ponía un pincho de tortilla a 6€.



Lo que si se debería acordar cuando colaboró con la plandemia a paralizar el país.


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a ese señor es lo que ocurre cuando se empobrece y disminuye a la clase media, que eran los clientes de su restaurante.
> 
> Su problema no es que le suban los costes, su problema es que no tiene CLIENTES a los que repercutir esas subidas. Y no tiene clientes, porque la clase media está diezmada. Y eso no es cosa de hoy, ni de este año, eso se viene cocinando desde el 2008, si no desde antes.
> 
> Ahora toca SOCIALIZAR EL DOLOR. Y este señor va a catar el dolor, bien catado.



this

suben los precios de todo, sobretodo de lo necesario, y no suben los sueldos

en el restaurante suben los precios también, pero ya la gente ya no viene a comer, con lo que encima factura menos que antes, y con los precios de insumos actuales

quién lo iba a imaginar...

esto es hiperestanflación, todo paralizado

se salvará la casta y los que están pegados a la impresora mientras ésta provea


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Mar 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> El mercado evoluciona para cualquier empresa. Todas las empresas juegan cada dia con la exposicion a distintos riesgos, sistemicos o no, los cambios de las preferencias, gustos y poder adquisitivo de sus clientes, etc. Tambien esta el factor seguridad juridica de un pais. Como empresario no lo mismo invertir en Reino Unido, en Espana o en Zimbawbe. Cada pais tiene sus riesgos.
> 
> Ahora bien, si como empresario eres simplemente un tabernero paco, suerte has tenido de haber podido comer de tu chiringuito hasta ahora. En otros paises no hay tanto bares y restaurantes por metro cuadrado. El caso espanyol es una anomalia.



pero que coño de "evolución del mercado"?????

jajaja, pero si se está viniendo todo abajo  

vaya trollazo está hecho


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 Mar 2022)

Hace muchos años trabajé en hostelería y la mayoría de "empresarios" eran unos putos explotadores(conocí a uno dos que sí fueron legales conmigo).

No voy a alegrarme del mal ajeno pero recordando esa época, a muchos de ellos no les habrá venido mal una cura de humildad. 

De todas formas, muchos de ellos ya estaban forrados en los noventa. Eso sí, no podían subirte mil duros por que la cosa estaba muy mal


----------



## sebososabroso (20 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si obligaba a la gente a entrar con bozal y pedía pasaporte covid no creais que me da ninguna pena.



Me hace gracia lo que dices, un bar, de esos perdidos, que daba servicio a un camping, es decir, diez personas entrarían al día, pues al dueño le pareció bien no pedir el pasaporte covid, y no paso nada, hasta que una señora se percato, denunció a la prensa y luego consiguieron que les rescindieran el alquiler (el ayuntamiento de turno) amen de la jugosa multa. Con ello que quiero decir, que mucho dueño le sudaba el carnet covid, pero lo pedía por medio a denuncias que si que las habían, para ellos era mas un coñazo que algo necesario.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (20 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si claro, me iba a poner a intentar convencer de algo a un infraser que se ponía a chillar como un basilisco porque dejaba las gafas de sol encima de la barra, ahí no ahí nooooo que no es puedeeeeee en las mesaaaaaas. Lo único que podías hacer es recoger las gafas de sol y buscar algún sitio donde por casualidad todavía existiera gente normal sin ninguna tara mental porque era eso o que se tragara las putas gafas de sol y obviamente yo tengo algo más de capacidad racional que esos infraseres y por tanto optaba por irme con mi historia a otra parte. Por ponerte algún ejemplo.
> 
> Resumiendo, por mucho que intentes culpabilizarme a mi por lo que ocurra no es mi culpa ni mi problema ya que yo no comencé jamás las hostilidades con nadie sino que fueron ellos, yo bastante he tenido con defenderme de tanto ataque estúpido y absurdo por el simple hecho de no llevar un trapo en la boca.
> 
> ...



A ver, un par de cosas.
Hay quien dice, y muy bien argumentado, que el que no quiere ver no hay nada ya que pueda convencerle de lo contrario. Que no hay que perder ni el tiempo ni las energías.

A mi un conocido de tiempos del cole, propietario de un restaurante al que voy frecuentemente, no me dejó entrar sin el pass. No por que profesara la fe _covidiana_ sino porque _habían inspecciones y multazos_.

Bien cuando pasó el temporal, al cabo de un mes, llamé y reservé mesa. Note en sus palabras como un cierto descanso.

No se volvió a hablar más del tema. Ni yo lo saco ni él tampoco. Creo que daba por hecho que ya no me volvía a verme más.

Creo que tiene todo el tiempo del mundo para reflexionar. Porque en ocasiones, las emociones no encuentran palabras para ser expresadas.


----------



## Odagled (20 Mar 2022)

Lo suscribo totalmente


----------



## Thyr (20 Mar 2022)

Desde la implantación del Covidpass mi gasto en hostelería asciende a 0.0€ y así va a seguir siendo. Que griten y se desesperen lo que quieran, no me dan pena alguna.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Mar 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> *La gente ya se ha coscado de que va todo.*
> En España cuesta horrores hacer cambiar de opinión a la gente. Esta vez han tensado demasiado la cuerda y TODOS los sectores están hartos.
> Va a reventar pero bien Madrid.
> Y costará horrores volver a una normalidad. Los inmis se lo llevarán crudo pq les importa una mierda lo que pase jaja hasta que entiendan el dicho de o follamos todos o la pvta al río juo juo habrá desbandada.



viendo la cantidad de voxeros 
yo digo que no-


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> A ver, un par de cosas.
> Hay quien dice, y muy bien argumentadamente, que el que no quiere ver no hay nada ya que pueda convencerle de lo contrario. Que no hay que perder ni el tiempo ni las energías.
> 
> A mi un conocido de tiempos del cole, propietario de un restaurante al que voy frecuentemente, no me dejó entrar sin el pass. No por que profesara la fe _covidiana_ sino porque _habían inspecciones y multazos_.
> ...




Me parece perfecto pero yo no me relaciono con gente que no es capaz de pensar algo por si misma. Me he cansado de repetir que las supuestas multas y sanciones eran un absurdo sin base legal alguna, que dejaran de ver tanta televisión y que leyeran más los boletines oficiales del Estado y de las Autonomías para darse cuenta de que todo eso solo era un asustaviejas.

El tiempo me ha dado la razón, millones de supuestas multas a la papelera porque carecían de base legal para cobrarlas. Y yo no soy ningún héroe ni ningún mesías de nada ni tampoco más que nadie, simplemente ahí está la información si la quieres y si no pues que te den que ya eres mayorcito, lo único que te pido es que después cuando te vayan mal dadas a mi no me llores.

Y eso es lo que estais haciendo ahora oséase llorándome cuando os va mal cuando yo en casi dos años no le he llorado a nadie, me he jodido, me he defendido lo que he podido y he seguido con mi ruta todo lo que he podido sin suplicarle nada a nadie. Pues que ahora hagan los demás lo mismo.

Y tu supuesto amigo pues ahora no dice nada sobre el tema porque la cosa está tranquila pero si mañana le dicen que lo vuelva a hacer pues te volverá a echar de su negocio sin ningún remordimiento, los judas iscariote son así. Pero allá tú con tu vida que yo bastante tengo ya con la mía. Yo no quiero saber nada de esos engendros traicioneros y punto, tú si quieres te vas a mañana a manifestarte con ellos que no te voy a decir que no lo hagas, pero tampoco me digas a mi lo que tengo que hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Wamba (20 Mar 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> pero que coño de "evolución del mercado"?????
> 
> jajaja, pero si se está viniendo todo abajo
> 
> vaya trollazo está hecho



Todo?


----------



## Jordanpt (20 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Empieza bien y termina diciendo que la culpa es de todos los políticos y diciendo de antemano "no soy de ultraderecha". Hala a la mierda.



Y seguro que ademas tiene toda la plantilla de wachupinos.

Anda y que le zurzan al subnormal 

HUELGA DE CONSUMO, a ver si se va todo esto a la mierda ya.


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 Mar 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Hace muchos años trabajé en hostelería y la mayoría de "empresarios" eran unos putos explotadores(conocí a uno dos que sí fueron legales conmigo).
> 
> No voy a alegrarme del mal ajeno pero recordando esa época, a muchos de ellos no les habrá venido mal una cura de humildad.
> 
> De todas formas, muchos de ellos ya estaban forrados en los noventa. Eso sí, no podían subirte mil duros por que la cosa estaba muy mal



ya te digo menuda mierda de sector


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (21 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



El capitalismo es así por desgracia, en los años de abundancia seguramente no ahorró lo suficiente para tener una reserva de dinero en caso de necesidad y seguramente también lo podía haber hecho, no es como un pequeño empresario que empieza de 0 donde al principio, en la mayoría de las ocasiones, hay más gastos que ingresos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Mar 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ya te digo menuda mierda de sector



Yo,por suerte pude escapar 
Pero pienso en la ge


TomásPlatz dijo:


> ya te digo menuda mierda de sector



Yo,gracias a Dios, hace mucho que pude escapar. A veces pienso en la gente que sigue atrapada en ese sector y me da bastante pena.

Muchos son eslavos laborales y no trabajadores


----------



## FuckCommunism (21 Mar 2022)

A mí gustaría saber a quién votó este menda... Y cúal fue su actitud con respecto al bozal y al pase covinazi.


----------



## qbit (21 Mar 2022)

Otro caído y los que vendrán, por ser un país de necios y gentuza sin consciencia nacional. Era muy gracioso votar a partidos globalistas como el PPSOE. Ahora a pagar las consecuencias.


----------



## machotafea (21 Mar 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> La culpa es de Vladimir Vladímirovich Putin.





zapatitos dijo:


> Es que ahora todo el mundo por todas partes pidiéndome que salga a la calle para defender montones de cosas ¿Salió este señor en su día a la calle por un casual a defendernos a los que la policía nos paraba y nos coaccionaba a todas horas por no llevar un trapo por la calle o que teníamos problemas para entrar en negocios como el suyo por no tener pass de estar vacunados?
> 
> Si como puedo suponer no lo hizo ¿Por qué cojones me está pidiendo ahora que salga a defender lo suyo si él nunca defendió lo mío? Si alguien de ese gremio me da una explicación lógica de porqué antes no se salía a defender los derechos de los demás pero ahora hay que salir a defender sus derechos, pues mañana mismo me uno a una de sus movilizaciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Te metía el trapo por la garganta hay que mueras atragantado con tu propia mierda. 

Cretino. Paleto.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Te metía el trapo por la garganta hay que mueras atragantado con tu propia mierda.
> 
> Cretino. Paleto.




¿Me lo dices a mi, al otro que citas, a los dos o al Calópez? Por situarme bien y tal.

Saludos.


----------



## machotafea (21 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Me lo dices a mi, al otro que citas, a los dos o al Calópez? Por situarme bien y tal.
> 
> Saludos.



Y yo que se


----------



## zapatitos (21 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Y yo que se




Yo tampoco lo se por eso te preguntaba pero bueno por lo que veo tendré que aprender a vivir con esta incógnita acompañándome el resto de mis días.

Saludos.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (21 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Se habla mucho de política y poco de logias.



Estamos en ese punto en que si le hablas de logias a los que tienes a tu alrededor, les sale la sonrisilla esa típica del que piensa que tiene delante a un conspiranoico pirado. Los muy idiotas no se enteran de nada y los han condicionado durante años (primado negativo), para que respondan así.

Ya espabilarán, ya, por las buenas o por las malas a base de ostias tendrán que espabilar, y el que no lo haga lo que le espera es la tumba. Vienen a por nosotros, así que quedarse de lado y pasar desapercibido esta vez no va a servir.


----------



## RC1492 (21 Mar 2022)

La masonada está hasta en la sopa, su poder es TOTAL en España.

Quieren el exterminio de la Patria y no pararan hasta que lo consigan.

No hay solución posible, no queda ni un General que no esté con los del mandil o no sea uno de ellos.

Sin extirpar el cancer masón España no sobrevivirá y lamentablemente el tumor esta tan extendido que solo quedar morir.


----------



## jaguarxjr (21 Mar 2022)

¿Este es de los que colaboró con el gobierno pidiendo el pasaporte?. A joderse.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Mar 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> ¿Este es de los que colaboró con el gobierno pidiendo el pasaporte?. A joderse.



Lleva el logo de Castilla y León. Alli no se pidió el QR.


----------



## vanderwilde (21 Mar 2022)

Ya dije que se estaban escupiendo encima cuando pusieron el pasaporte y le entraron al juego a los otros -gobierno- que no tienen nada que perder. El pasaporte, y desde hace décadas los llevan crujiendo como un látigo, y calladitos.

Ahora vienen a quejarse pegando cuatro voces y subiendo vídeos, como los chiquillos. Para eso sirven las redes sociales, entre otras guarrerías.

Ya es tarde, pero para ellos, y para todos.


----------



## Sol Negro (21 Mar 2022)

Es el karma. Que se pensaban?


----------



## jaguarxjr (21 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Lleva el logo de Castilla y León. Alli no se pidió el QR.



Ok. Gracias.


----------



## Helion + (21 Mar 2022)

Los sindicatos son una mierda (solo veo comentarios de estos ) pero es que la patronal no es menos patriota.
Me hace gracia que muchos os alieis con el contrario , solo por un impulso infantil.
Que el estado está sobredimensionado empezando por las autonomías , pues si.
Pero de ahí a alabar al rey vendiendo España a Marruecos o al tito Amancio que es el que ha financiado al partido comunista china , poniendo alli las fábricas....


----------



## Helion + (21 Mar 2022)

Y repito más de ocho años en una cocina , jamás he cotizado ni 30h


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



voxtonto con chaquetilla ridicula con su nombre impreso echa la culpa a toda la progresía pero no se para a pensar que lo que le desangra su mierda de negocio son los rentistas. Y seguramente el sea rentista de otros.

Que se joda hasta que identifique a los verdaderos enemigos.

Hosteleros paco de mierd no, gracias.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Mar 2022)

Recordad las consecuencias para muchas familias de lo que está haciendo LA PESOE desde hace 2 años con los españoles:














Spoiler












E hijos de puta de su ideología, como pueda ser Solidario García, se alegran de sus muertes porque son personas que viven de su trabajo sin depender de las "ayuditas" públicas de los nuevos terroristas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (21 Mar 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> La gente ya se ha coscado de que va todo.
> En España cuesta horrores hacer cambiar de opinión a la gente. Esta vez han tensado demasiado la cuerda y TODOS los sectores están hartos.
> Va a reventar pero bien Madrid.
> Y costará horrores volver a una normalidad. Los inmis se lo llevarán crudo pq les importa una mierda lo que pase jaja hasta que entiendan el dicho de o follamos todos o la pvta al río juo juo habrá desbandada.



Muy cierto. Pero prepárate para cuando gobierne la llamada derecha. Menuda fiesta callejera que vamos a tener.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Mar 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Si una empresa no es rentable, que cierre. Nadie es tan tonto como para mantener abierta una empresa que sangra dinero cada mes...
> Lo bueno de las crisis es que depuran negocios inviables (a no ser que sean sostenidos artificialmente con credito...)



¿Serás hijo de la grandísima puta? Claro que el negocio es inviable si el Estado se lleva más de la mitad del sudor de tu frente ANTES de que siquiera puedas cobrar tú y por ende comer.

Qué hijo de la grandísima puta, garrapata barrancolanzable.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Mar 2022)

En mi pueblo nos insultaban por instagram desde las cuentas de los bares de mierda.

Recuerdo una frase con rima de que si no estabas vacunao a tu puta casa o así, pero rimando.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> yo me apunto



Te apuntas aquí y de boquilla, pero a la hora de la verdad no harás nada. Los autónomos somos tan heterogéneos y tan cada uno decsu padre y de su madre que es imposible que hagamos algo en conjunto y así nos va, que somos el saco de las hostias para todos, cuando no somos conscientes de que tenemos la llave del país. 
Si cuatro camioneros la están liando, imagina si parásemos una semana todos los autónomos de España, de todos los sectores… o dejásemos de pagar un trimestre…


----------



## elnota (21 Mar 2022)

Vídeo censurado en 3...2...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (21 Mar 2022)

Desde que descubrí el aperitivo en casa va a pisar un bar su puta madre.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (21 Mar 2022)

Si le ponen una caja de kalashnikovs, una de armas antitanque, y otra de misiles anti-helicóptero con munición para usarlas durante un año distraidas de Ucrania... Dirá que no quiere defenderse de la mafia socialista mediante la violencia.

Como si al PSOE le importaran sus pataletas de manifas, que si no las quisiera o les molestase las disolvía '_manu militari_'. El PSOE va a parapetarse en la poltrona mientras le quede "crédito democrático" y hará lo que sea para seguir trincando...¡Lo que sea!


----------



## buhoner0 (21 Mar 2022)

todo muy bonito, las quejas , diciendo la verdad, el toque gracioso llamando sinverguenzas a los politicos con la caraja sonrisita....jajaja, pero cuando vengan las elecciones otra vez saldran los mismos, y nadie ni nadie nunca jamas saldra a protestar a la calle solo un sector el resto en el sofa de casa. ole ahi, increible pero cierto.


----------



## f700b (21 Mar 2022)

País de borregos acomplejados


----------



## la_trotona (21 Mar 2022)

buhoner0 dijo:


> todo muy bonito, las quejas , diciendo la verdad, el toque gracioso llamando sinverguenzas a los politicos con la caraja sonrisita....jajaja, pero cuando vengan las elecciones otra vez saldran los mismos, y nadie ni nadie nunca jamas saldra a protestar a la calle solo un sector el resto en el sofa de casa. ole ahi, increible pero cierto.



Protesta sólo el sector que se ve que está en ese momento jodido. ¿Cuándo las manifestaciones de V de vivienda cuántos salían a protestar? ¿Qué contestaban jubilados y gente ya situada? Que no fuesen vagos los jóvenes y que a ellos también les había costado esfuerzo pagar el piso -aunque muchos de ellos lo hubiesen pagado en 5 años o menos-.

¿Y ahora algunos de ellos quieren que los jóvenes vayan a protestar con ellos?

¿Y cuándo protestaban los estudiantes por el desmesurados aumento de tasas universitarias? ¿Ahora a protestar porque hay que pagar peajes en autovías?


----------



## SiperoNo (21 Mar 2022)

Le voy a ayudar despues de que me pida el pasaporte covic


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a ese señor es lo que ocurre cuando se empobrece y disminuye a la clase media, que eran los clientes de su restaurante.
> 
> Su problema no es que le suban los costes, su problema es que no tiene CLIENTES a los que repercutir esas subidas. Y no tiene clientes, porque la clase media está diezmada. Y eso no es cosa de hoy, ni de este año, eso se viene cocinando desde el 2008, si no desde antes.
> 
> Ahora toca SOCIALIZAR EL DOLOR. Y este señor va a catar el dolor, bien catado.



Desde el 11-M de 2004.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que las bombillas que se ven son todavía incandescentes. La maldision de Majareta caiga sobre el!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)

El karma a tantos jijis jajaja con progres


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola



Precisamente este restaurante sin funcionarios probablemente nunca habría abierto...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Precisamente este restaurante sin funcionarios probablemente nunca habría abierto...


----------



## amanciortera (21 Mar 2022)

me acuerdo del tweet del hostelero gallego ruben pinin


----------



## amanciortera (21 Mar 2022)

jodete ruben pinin, ojalá tengas que cerrar tu puto restaurante


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Mar 2022)

Los hosteleros son faxas Putin franco ,pero como buenos autónomos,meros recaudadores de iva.


----------



## Akira. (21 Mar 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> me acuerdo del tweet del hostelero gallego ruben pinin
> Ver archivo adjunto 992857



Su 'humilde' opinión, ya se veía la humildad ya...


----------



## Hamazo (21 Mar 2022)

Vota socialismo.


----------



## PASEANTE (21 Mar 2022)

Habría que ver... puede que sea un tipo honrado, no tengo ni idea, yo si fuera él me dejaría de tiktoks y me empezaría a pensar que hacer para cambiar de business o lo que fuera, aquí nos van a caer hostias a todos.

En cualquier caso pues yo también quiero que me bajen el IRPF un 50% para poder pagar mejor el alquiler, aquí a llorar todos cuando vienen mal dadas o no lloramos ninguno, a mi tampoco me bajan la gasolina ni la leche, pero sinceramente este gremio y estos tipos si que no me dan pena ninguna, han ganado dinero a millones sirviendo mierda a precio de oro, la pasta que han ganado es de escándalo al igual que lo que han defraudado durante décadas declarando lo que les ha salido de los cojones, todo a nombre de la empresa, trapicheo constante con los proveedores y a declarar las ganancias que les salían de los huevos, mucha caja en B, que hasta pisos compraban con billetes de 50 euros y coches con billetes de 5, visto por mi en directo en un concesionario, y hasta el coche que luego usaba el hijo a nombre de la empresa, etc.

El autónomo español, SL española y demás, son la mayor cueva de sinvergüenzas defraudadores que ha existido, tampoco les culpo viendo en que se gastan los dineros los gobiernos, pero los que no son autónomos no han podido arañar ni una peseta, así que ahora pues a joderse y a buscarse la vida como todos cuando vienen mal dadas, cuando les iba de fábula no vi a ninguno de estos protestar por el coste de la gasolina o la luz ni por el paro estructural en la población joven por poner un ejemplo..

Seguramente estamos ante un ejemplo perfecto de Palillero premium que ahora se entera de que las crisis las pagamos todos, a este si le mandan otra vez los chorizos y las morcillas y le bajan la luz tan contento y le importa tres cojones si gobierna Sanchez o San Pedro y de nuevo a seguir con la facturita en A y la facturita en B y a seguir declarando lo que les sale de los huevos...









El programa que trae de cabeza a Hacienda: así facturan en B los restaurantes


La Agencia Tributaria rastrea restaurantes, mayoristas y comercios en busca de un programa que cobra sin dejar huella. Los programas de ocultación se multiplican




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Chortina de Humo (21 Mar 2022)

Pero puede tener camareros, camareras y camareres...que mas quiere? Es progreso!


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Mar 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es pedir el kobih pah, verdad sinverguenzas ???


Anda a mamarlaaaa


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Mar 2022)

En mi pueblo fue exactamente igual.

Alardeando de pasaporte gulag en redes, que si no lo tenías no pasabas... Que qué bien volver a abric... Y a los dos días cerrados por retrasados.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Mar 2022)

Por Elche todavía hay escoria con el cartelito pegado.


----------



## Wamba (21 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿Serás hijo de la grandísima puta? Claro que el negocio es inviable si el Estado se lleva más de la mitad del sudor de tu frente ANTES de que siquiera puedas cobrar tú y por ende comer.
> 
> Qué hijo de la grandísima puta, garrapata barrancolanzable.



Pues que ese empresario invierta en otro país que le ofrezca mejores condiciones. Te equivocas.


----------



## qbit (2 Abr 2022)

Qué diferencia entre la chica de oscuro y minifalda azul y la gorda de su izquierda. Se mueve con delicadeza, elegancia y sexy, mientras que la gorda ni está buena ni se mueve casi.


----------



## _______ (2 Abr 2022)

Menos llorar y que se ponga la mascarilla IRRESPONSABLE


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Abr 2022)

Lo del covid es un invento de los políticos. 

Mi pregunta es para que?


----------

